# Dogs and Hardwood Floors (NTOT)



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

We are looking at putting in hadrwood floors in our house. We have an 85 lb German Shepard and are epecting a another German Sheperd puppy by Christmas (If Santa thinks I'm a good boy







). 

Question - What hardwood floors hold up to normal dog activity and their nails? Our current dog BearBear is relaxed unless the doorbell rings. She is an outdoor/indoor dog. I'm looking for real life experiences.
My brother has hardwood oak flooring that after 6 months is starting showing wear from his dog.

Thanks,

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Tommy,

We just ripped up wall to wall carpeting in our home (built 1953) and found a beautiful hardwood floor underneath, original to 1953 build. NO damage at all. We have decided to keep the hardwood-NO wall to wall carpeting. We have a small dog, under 10 pounds. But when that doorbell rings, he is slippin' and slidin' all over the place. He's not used to bare floors-always had carpet. Hardwood floors take a great deal of care AND maintenance. I would think twice about it Tommy.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

What about laminate or engineered flooring. 
If you get top quality, it looks fantastic and is pretty indestructible - certainly much more robust than hardwood flooring and a lot less maintenance to boot.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, their nails will scratch the wood, wood is soft compared to tile. 

What about choosing one of those new wood-look porcelain floors... 

I've seen them they come in many colors and are indestructible. 

Contact me by email if you want, the company I work for manufacturers the stuff. 

Greg


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

There's no thunkinhg about it Babalouie. Swmbo has decided. Now it's what wood will perorm the best.

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Oak... it will be the hardest you can afford, cherry is close... walnut would probably be way too expensive. 

You better buy the solid stuff, so there is enough to refinish... 

I'd say don't do it... take her kicking and screaming to see the tile stuff... no refinishing, no gouging, no danger of water damaging it. 

Good luck! 

Greg


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 01 Oct 2011 11:22 PM 

What about choosing one of those new wood-look porcelain floors...


Porcelain floors that look like hardwood floors?
New one to me...

You have a web site to get some information?


Knut


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

If you have to do it, then go for the solid oak, tongue and groove about 2 inches wide and lengths about 8 feet. That's what we have. We have lived with this bare hardwood floor for about six months now. We DO like it, gives the rooms a very warm look. So far, so good with NO scratches yet! 

Because you will be laying a whole new floor, the solid oak done the old-fashioned way, could be pricey. I DO know that when we decide to refinish our floors, sand to a super smooth finish and then re-shellac everything, we have had estimates for that at about $10K to $15K for the whole house. And we have a modest home at about 1800 sq. ft.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I would look at the engineered flooring. That and l keep the pooches nails trim and you should be fine.


----------



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

If you look at pergo type stuff, I would suggest spending the extra for the commercial grade stuff. I've had it and it takes a few hard hits of a hammer to do any damage, used some scrap as sacrificial beater strips. And barely expands after being outside in the rain for a couple years. Get extra carbide blades, or plan on getting your carbide miter or table saw blade sharpened mid job. 

The cheap stuff breaks and swells easily. And the finish layer peals. For the amount of work, the lil extra $$ is worth it.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Pergo - I will look into it.
My job is to find a wood flooring that will work (Sound familiar







). I am thinking of that acrylic impregnated stuff. My first choice - CARPET - did not fly this morning and tile is out.
So I'm wondering (praying) that someone out there has a wood flloor that has done reasonably well and what type of wood it is. I love Oak but she doesn't.

Ain't life fun????

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

CONCRETE! Concrete boys, I tell you boys use concrete. Will stand up to anything









JJ


----------



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Tommy: 

Oak is the only wood which will have any long term wear resistance. Install unfinished oak and apply a clear coat. Contact a local floor refinisher who finishes basketball courts. That is a durable finish which they can strip and redo. 

There are some beautifully finished maple flooring. Waste of time and money though as maple is far too soft a wood for flooring. The stain will be worn through as soon as the clear coat is worn. 
Hardwood floors went out of style due to either the wax or varnish maintenance req'd so carpeting became the new style. The inventing of varathan or clear liquid plastics brought hardwood floors back into style. 
Anyway, you want unfinished oak to be installed and then a clear coat painted over the oak floor to seal the floor such that you can wash the hardwood floor to remove what fido leaves behind otherwise your house will attain that household pet smell . 

Bottom line is our lifespan is more limited than that of an oak hardwood floor. Enjoy the friendship and company of your dog and live with the scratches. 

The interior finish of any house with either a dog or cat will deteriorate more than a pet free home. Visiting any house containing a pet has the trademark smell the moment the front door is opened to the invited guest! 

It is a trade off of enjoying the company of your pet versus living in a sterile magazine front cover show house. 

I enjoyed watching a comedian describing how his wife would insist that he remove his shoes prior to walking in the house. Yet the adorable family dog was free to releave itself outside and then walk back inside with its soiled paws. Hilarious. 


Norman


----------



## sandbarn (Feb 13, 2010)

Tommy, 
I had engineered hardwood floors installed in my house about 5 years ago. At the time we had one dog (Malmute?). We now have 2 dogs (Boxer and Bichon Frise). Both are inside/outside dogs. The floors show no signs of wear and are just as beautful as when they were installed. We used a brand called Bruce and selected red oak with a Gunstock stain. The manufactur gives a 20 year warrenty for wearout. Bruce and other manufactures offer other wearout warrenties generally from 10 to as much as 50 years. 

Before we selected this floor I spent about 2 weeks searching the internet for information about hardwood flooring. The first thing I learned is that where you install the floor determines what type of wood you can use. If you are installing it over a wood subfloor, at or above ground level, you can use solid hardwood. If you are installing it over a slab or below ground level you need to use engineered wood. Engineered wood can be used over a wood subfloor but solid hardwood cannot be used over a slab without first installing some type of wood subfloor over the slab. 

You need to spend some time searching the internet to find out what fits your (and your wifes) needs. Then go to a flooring store and find what your wife likes the best. 

By the way, oak (thought the most common type of wood for floors) is not (by a long shot) the hardest wood you can get for your project. Check the internet looking for "hardwood hardness".


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd worry about cabinet doors more than the floor with an 85# dog, A beagle going gallop-slide-crash into the stove can leave a dent (but is hilarious to watch)


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Tommy... We put the Costco version of lamiante in our home 6 1/2 years ago. It still looks great and has held up very well with 2 kittens now turned cats running and gallumping for 3 of the 6 1/2 years. 

It's the 3rd home we've installed it in and we love it.

Super easy to keep clean and doesn't hold in dirt like carpeting even though you might vacuum the carpet daily. Takes less than 10 minutes to sweep and clean with a product called Bona Laminate Floor Care. They have one for hardwood floors but it's not to be used on laminate. The laminate product is a special formula for Laminate and tile. 

There are some fine laminate products out there and if needed, it can be repaired.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

We had laminate (engineered) wood flooring installed a few years back. We have a cat and she has yet to damage the flooring with her nails. I did drop a heavy vice in the back room and put a nice gouge in the flooring there, but the stuff seems relatively impervious to normal wear and pets. Another nice thing about laminate flooring is that it's available in all kinds of wood finishes, from walnut to oak to cherry - you name it. If you decide to go that route, don't buy the cheap crap - do some research on the web and get some high quality laminate flooring that has a good reputation for quality and durability, and a good warranty.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I have 2 kids a 100 pound shepard (Zeus) and Pergo flooring. The Pergo has been down for 10 years, the kids have been around for 9 and Zeus has been here for 8. So far no damage to the flooring from any of the parties (including me!). I get alot of compliments on the floor. It wears very well and was easy to install. 

Terry


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

We have the Pergo type stuff and hate it. Shows dirt like crazy, cleaning it all the time.


----------



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

The dark color shows dust like nobody's business (dow!). Light colors are much better to not show dust. 

I got some of the Costco laminate a few years ago, dropped a metal case on it, and it screwed up the top coat. With the pergo select bout 10 years ago, similar things happened without a scratch or nick.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Tommy...go laminate. My daughter spent $15000 putting in cherry hardwood floors in her house in the Bay Area. Her 50 lb and 55 lb dogs flat DESTROYED the floor in all the high traffic areas within 1 year. Scratches and grooves everywhere....deep too...like 1/16". Looked terrible.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

> CONCRETE! Concrete boys, I tell you boys use concrete. Will stand up to anything

I'm with JJ, we just put down a living room floor from Heritage Bomanite here in Fresno. I believe Bomanite is some sort of franchise deal so it may be available in your area.


It's some sort of concrete polymer concoction that goes on top of your slab floor. About a 1/4 thick, stamped with whatever pattern or texture you like. Any color/s you can think of. Ours looks like we had flagstones put down. Competitive with the fake wood floors.

http://www.heritagebomanite.com/gallery.cfm?Type=InteriorFloor

Best,
TJ


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

We have a light oak colored laminate. Trade name is Wilsonart. It's good stuff. It seems the lighter color hides dirt better.


Are you doing the job yourself??


----------



## Gravy Train (Mar 6, 2011)

Hard wood floors will scratch. Concrete may not be the look or feel you want. Plastic laminate floors for those that have dogs work. Plastic laminate is the type of product with differnt manufactuers like perco, etc. I'm not sure about the tile. Remeber all floor materials have advantages and disadvantages.What about plywood? Isn't that what they install in dog houses.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the comments. Went to HD and picked up some samples of wood laminates - Pergo XP, Bruce, Mohawk and HomeLegend. 
Our house is raised above ground with hardwood floors done in the 50's. It was remodeled in the 70's with the living room expanded and a new kitchen installed. Half my living room floor is the original hardwood and half is plywood so it is covered in carpet. The kitchen is all plywood subfloor so it has sheet vinyl. We bought this house in the 90's and were told that the existing hardwood floors were stained and damaged so we just went with carpet in the bedrooms and hall.
We have a hardwood flooring guy coming over tonight and the name and number of a second guy. Plenty of flooring options out there, but SHMBO really wants wood floors.

Later

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tmejia on 04 Oct 2011 11:36 AM 






......., but SHMBO really wants wood floors.














Then wood it is. Go to some real flooring places. Home Depot and Lowe's often charge premium prices. You will get more selection and better prices from a flooring outfit. Some flooring requires underlayments and vapor barriers. Also calculate transition strips, bullnose and other special trims. That stuff is usually not included in the floor material costs. Be sure to get ALL the costs involved. If you are having someone install for you, be sure they are not charging your for special tooling. If some installer wants you to pay for a new chop saw, you keep the saw, you paid for it.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tmejia on 04 Oct 2011 11:36 AM 
.......SHMBO really wants wood floors. 


Tommy








Rio Gracie


Dude...it's SWMBO (She Who Must Be Obeyed). (SHMBO....She Heaved My Butt Out...is for folks having marital problems.) Good luck. You need to talk to the flooring guys about the FINISH on the wood. Some wood comes prefinished with really TOUGH stuff. Some comes just as wood (like my daughter's did)...and the installers did all the final sanding, staining, and finishing. It looked great when it was first installed...but developed a race track pattern from the dogs.

Perhaps the prefinished stuff would be tougher.


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

If SWMBO wants wood floors, let her pay for them (and for the eventual replacement). Stated by the owner of an 86-pound Australian Shepherd. 

Some folks only learn the hard way!


----------

